# Favorite tip's or tricks you use in knitting



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Mine are use one size larger needle for cast on if you are one who knits tight.

Knit two sleeve at same time.

Favorite is something I learned years ago from expert knitter. Add two stitches between thump and main mitten, gloves, ect will eliminate the hole . Just knit extra stitches in to first stitch before and after add on. In other words knit two together, on next row.


----------



## rainie (Jan 12, 2013)

"Knit two sleeve at same time."
Anything two, 2 mittens, 2 fronts, 2 sleeves, 2 socks.

Good tip about the thumb gusset.


----------



## 44gram (Dec 10, 2011)

Thanks for the tips!!'

Mine is something I got right here on KP:

When following a chart, use blue painters tape to hold your place. It moves easily from row to row without damaging your pattern.


----------



## peanutpatty (Oct 14, 2012)

Mine is casting off with a larger needle.


----------



## mthrift (Jan 2, 2012)

Wow! Thanks! Learn everyday! Made my day!


----------



## Debiknit (Jul 7, 2011)

Lifelines!!! They have saved me from the frog pond many times. And I did learn that here.
Another trick I learned, is when joining in the round I swap the first and last stitches. Learned that from a sock pattern .


----------



## ics (Jul 19, 2012)

Thanks for the tips.


----------



## bbk (Mar 23, 2014)

Thanks for the tips. I learn so much from all of you. I will be watching for more and will pass them on to my knitting friends.
bbk.


----------



## mobrien0144 (Sep 18, 2014)

thanks


----------



## canuckle49 (Sep 24, 2012)

Debiknit said:


> Lifelines!!! They have saved me from the frog pond many times. And I did learn that here.
> Another trick I learned, is when joining in the round I swap the first and last stitches. Learned that from a sock pattern .


Another trick, when joining in the round, I cast on one extra stitch and knit it together with the joining stitch.


----------



## Debiknit (Jul 7, 2011)

I will have to try that one.


----------



## jumbleburt (Mar 10, 2011)

When I'm doing cables, after I free the cable needle by putting the stitches back on the main needle, I slip the cable needle into the next set of stitches that it will be needed for.


----------



## Debiknit (Jul 7, 2011)

Another trick I learned was how to knit small cables without using a cable needle. Learned this from youtube videos. Saves a lot of time and motion.


----------



## Zraza (Sep 25, 2011)

Debiknit said:


> Lifelines!!! They have saved me from the frog pond many times. And I did learn that here.
> Another trick I learned, is when joining in the round I swap the first and last stitches. Learned that from a sock pattern .


Eveyrone is giving great tips, real nice place to learn.

Question, How do you "swap the first and last stitches?"


----------



## Debiknit (Jul 7, 2011)

I put one stitch on the other needle, then lift the stitch from that needle (not the one I just moved) over the moved 
stitch and onto the needle the first moved stitch was on.
Kanuckle's way seems like it may be easier though.


----------



## canuckle49 (Sep 24, 2012)

Debiknit said:


> I put one stitch on the other needle, then lift the stitch from that needle (not the one I just moved) over the moved
> stitch and onto the needle the first moved stitch was on.
> Kanuckle's way seems like it may be easier though.


Thank you ! It is quite easy 😊


----------



## desireeross (Jun 2, 2013)

When you want to add a life line, add an extra length of cable to the one you're using. Then unscrew and add fasteners on either side to stop stitches falling off. If you need to rip back the cable is already in place, just attach the needles


----------



## Joy Marshall (Apr 6, 2011)

When casting on for something knitted in the round, especially if it is a large number of stitches, I knit the first two or three rows back and forth.
This eliminates getting the stitches twisted on the needle and the little gap at the start is easy to just hand stitch together later.


----------



## phunny bunny (Jun 21, 2011)

My mother taught me how to knit in the days before "cable needles"; you had to use a dpn. That was too long for her...she just used a round toothpick that she'd smoothed with some sandpaper. It was pretty sturdy, held the 3 or 4 stitches needed, and if you lost it, oh well, get another.

Enjoy your day.


----------



## mobrien0144 (Sep 18, 2014)

phunny bunny said:


> My mother taught me how to knit in the days before "cable needles"; you had to use a dpn. That was too long for her...she just used a round toothpick that she'd smoothed with some sandpaper. It was pretty sturdy, held the 3 or 4 stitches needed, and if you lost it, oh well, get another.
> 
> Enjoy your day.


When I notice a dropped stitch a few rows late, I'll put a toothpick in the dropped stitch to hold it til I get there. I don't use sandpaper, I want it to stick.


----------



## Karenknitstoo (Dec 5, 2012)

When I join in the round, I work the first stitch with both the tail & working yarn. Next round, treat this "double" as a single stitch.


----------



## Kanitter (Jan 26, 2014)

I use the E cast on and cast on one extra stitch. When I work the first row I drop the slip knot.


----------



## PRIN4 (May 7, 2013)

Knit both the left front and the right front of a sweater at the same time, just mark which is which so that you remember to shape them each appropriately. I was told that moods affect tension of knitting and if you knit two of anything at the same time then if you are knitting a little looser one day or a little tighter another then the slight variation in size caused by the change in tension will work out evenly. It always seems to work so far.


----------



## 44gram (Dec 10, 2011)

Some really great tips here. Thanks


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Debiknit said:


> I will have to try that one.


Me too :thumbup:


----------



## Hilary4 (Apr 26, 2012)

I love the Perfect 1 Row Buttonhole that someone shared on here: http://wonderful-things.com/butthole.htm


----------



## JTM (Nov 18, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Mine are use one size larger needle for cast on if you are one who knits tight.
> 
> Knit two sleeve at same time.
> 
> Favorite is something I learned years ago from expert knitter. Add two stitches between thump and main mitten, gloves, ect will eliminate the hole . Just knit extra stitches in to first stitch before and after add on. In other words knit two together, on next row.


My favorite tip is to knit backwards instead of purling...great for short rows on sock heels and other relatively short rows...NO turning involved. Less tangling of yarn.


----------



## Hilary4 (Apr 26, 2012)

Another tip I learnt here is to use short rows when shaping shoulders instead of casting (binding) off in steps.


----------



## rainie (Jan 12, 2013)

Hilary4 said:


> Another tip I learnt here is to use short rows when shaping shoulders instead of casting (binding) off in steps.


Wow. I've always hated those steps on shoulders and started doing only raglan. Now maybe I'll go back.


----------



## berigora (Nov 27, 2012)

If you are using straight needles and are going to leave your work for any length of time, store it on a smaller needle so that the working stitches don't get stretched.


----------



## Sadiebell (Sep 6, 2015)

Lifelines have been a lifesaver for me. And asking any question on this
Forum and getting good tips and answers in return.


----------



## Roe (Feb 10, 2011)

jumbleburt said:


> When I'm doing cables, after I free the cable needle by putting the stitches back on the main needle, I slip the cable needle into the next set of stitches that it will be needed for.


Never though of that trick. I love learning something new. KP is a wealth of information. :thumbup:


----------



## 8 Furry Kids (Jun 30, 2011)

thanks everyone, great topic.


----------



## momwhofan (Nov 29, 2015)

Wow, so many great tips! Thank you for sharing, everyone! The only thing I can add to the list right now is one I heard from a professional: when knitting a swatch, knit in yarn overs to represent the needle size you're using. So, if you're testing out 4, 5, and 6 size needles, put in 4 yarn overs, then 5 when you switch to the 5s, etc.


----------



## asty (Nov 1, 2014)

canuckle49 said:


> Another trick, when joining in the round, I cast on one extra stitch and knit it together with the joining stitch.


I use this one also, learned it from here!


----------



## Spinningmary (Feb 18, 2014)

If I'm not 100% sure whether I like something, I start knitting the sleeves. So much less to rip out than half a back


----------



## jhalman (Sep 18, 2013)

My favorite tips are lifelines, Russian joins and slipping the first stitch on a row. All of which I learned here. Thank you Knitpickers!


----------



## rujam (Aug 19, 2011)

If I have to "frog" I use a smaller needle to pick up the stitches.


----------



## Nifty (Jan 12, 2016)

Happy to say I use a few of these tips but have learned about others that I must try. Anything new always helpful. Took up knitting again just over 3 years ago for the grandchildren.


----------



## Maplelkknitter (Dec 19, 2013)

I cast on an extra stitch in the round and pass it over the first stitch for a smooth join. Also I slip the first stitch when knitting flat.


----------



## Browniemom (Sep 24, 2012)

Thank you some great new tips here.


----------



## billylynn (Jan 26, 2015)

phunny bunny said:


> My mother taught me how to knit in the days before "cable needles"; you had to use a dpn. That was too long for her...she just used a round toothpick that she'd smoothed with some sandpaper. It was pretty sturdy, held the 3 or 4 stitches needed, and if you lost it, oh well, get another.
> 
> I just tried use a very short circular needle for my cables. It hung out of the way and I could use the same needle size


----------



## NCOB (Jan 8, 2013)

Zraza said:


> Eveyrone is giving great tips, real nice place to learn.
> 
> Question, How do you "swap the first and last stitches?"


You basically interlock them. Take a look at this website.

http://www.dummies.com/how-to/content/avoid-a-gap-at-the-join-in-circular-knitting.html


----------



## GrapeJam (Oct 4, 2011)

desireeross said:


> When you want to add a life line, add an extra length of cable to the one you're using. Then unscrew and add fasteners on either side to stop stitches falling off. If you need to rip back the cable is already in place, just attach the needles


Where would you buy fasteners for circulars? Or is there a particular brand that includes fasteners. I have yet to buy a set.


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

I use the cast on tail to count rows. Each row I move the tail from back to front and front to back. Remember not to let the stitches get lose before and after the tail.


----------



## Kay Knits (Aug 4, 2012)

canuckle49 said:


> Another trick, when joining in the round, I cast on one extra stitch and knit it together with the joining stitch.


This is one I do all the time as well and I love how it keeps it tight and no gap to fiddle with.


----------



## welsh1 (Jul 19, 2015)

Will definately use the casting on needle size increase - mine is really uncomfortable when starting an item as it's so tight.
Learn something new every day ;-)


----------



## CindyAM (Sep 23, 2013)

Lifelines are a must for me. Also putting in markers between each repeat of a lacy pattern helps a lot. If your count is off it's easier to find the mistake.


----------



## Frandelia (May 24, 2011)

I use markers to count rows. For example, if you need to increase every 6 rows, put the marker on the increase row. Then it is easy to see where to make the next increase. Move the marker as you go. You don't have to worry about forgetting to check off rows on paper or use a row counter.


----------



## Bfirebaugh (Feb 16, 2012)

Debiknit said:


> Lifelines!!! They have saved me from the frog pond many times. And I did learn that here.
> Another trick I learned, is when joining in the round I swap the first and last stitches. Learned that from a sock pattern .


 I can't wait to try this trick for joining in the round!


----------



## Capva (Jan 24, 2011)

Another way to make a smooth cast-on is to use 2 needles held together and do your cast-on. When you have the amount of stitches needed simply slid one of the needles out.


----------



## Bfirebaugh (Feb 16, 2012)

:thumbup:


----------



## Cdambro (Dec 30, 2013)

NCOB said:


> You basically interlock them. Take a look at this website.
> 
> http://www.dummies.com/how-to/content/avoid-a-gap-at-the-join-in-circular-knitting.html


Great tips. Thank you.


----------



## BARBIE-s (Sep 15, 2014)

Debiknit - "Another trick I learned was how to knit small cables without using a cable needle. Learned this from youtube videos. Saves a lot of time and motion."

Please list name of video for this trick !


----------



## Cleeinla (Sep 15, 2014)

When casting on I always use the needle I'll be using on my project held with a size 1 needle (I knit socks so have lots of size 1 needles). This keeps the cast on from being too tight but it's not sloppy.


----------



## cafeknitter (Apr 2, 2013)

Oh my lots of tips! I so love this forum! I will be checking back for more tips!


----------



## PauletteB (Mar 10, 2011)

So many great tips. One thing I do when knitting flat on circular needles. I use a stitch counter with the ring at the top and I tie the counter on ti the tail of my cast on yarn.


----------



## Marylou12 (Dec 11, 2011)

NCOB said:


> You basically interlock them. Take a look at this website.
> 
> http://www.dummies.com/how-to/content/avoid-a-gap-at-the-join-in-circular-knitting.html


Thanks for the link! :thumbup:


----------



## rainie (Jan 12, 2013)

PRIN4 said:


> Knit both the left front and the right front of a sweater at the same time, just mark which is which so that you remember to shape them each appropriately. I was told that moods affect tension of knitting and if you knit two of anything at the same time then if you are knitting a little looser one day or a little tighter another then the slight variation in size caused by the change in tension will work out evenly. It always seems to work so far.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: so many things can affect your tension.


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

So many wonderful tips here on KP. My favorite is the one that I can remember and works when I need it. It could be any of the above or not listed. I don't have a list of tips and when I need one it seems to come. I vowed to be a lifetime learner so am storing or refreshing all these tips into my brain. LOL  Thanks everyone for sharing!


----------



## Oldesttm (Jul 4, 2012)

These are great! Someone should ask this periodically cuz I forget all too often!


----------



## prokia (Nov 19, 2013)

desireeross said:


> When you want to add a life line, add an extra length of cable to the one you're using. Then unscrew and add fasteners on either side to stop stitches falling off. If you need to rip back the cable is already in place, just attach the needles


 :thumbup: wow ! that's a Great idea ! Thanks !!! I will use that one for sure


----------



## Krwabby (Aug 18, 2011)

Capva said:


> Another way to make a smooth cast-on is to use 2 needles held together and do your cast-on. When you have the amount of stitches needed simply slid one of the needles out.


Glad I read through all this as I was going to add this same one about casting on with two needles held together. 
One other thing I like is when casting on a large number of stitches using long tail, use two ends of yarn and you'll never run out before your finished...gives one more end to weave in, but worth it. If you have more than one cake of yarn for your project, just use ends from two cakes. If only one cake, for the cast on only, pull from both outside and center for the cast on, then snip the one you don't want to knit from when cast on is done.


----------



## Marvelouz (Oct 21, 2013)

Hilary4 said:


> Another tip I learnt here is to use short rows when shaping shoulders instead of casting (binding) off in steps.


Thanks for this tip -- I really like the way this looks, but I can't seem to get my mind around how you would do it. Do you bind off the first stitches called for or leave them on the needle? I'm guessing you leave them on. Then on the next row stop short of those and turn instead? So, each time you are told to bind-off a number of stitches, leave them on the needle and bind them all off together on the last row? Maybe I just answered my own question. :wink:


----------



## PamieSue1 (Feb 14, 2011)

desireeross said:


> When you want to add a life line, add an extra length of cable to the one you're using. Then unscrew and add fasteners on either side to stop stitches falling off. If you need to rip back the cable is already in place, just attach the needles


Well, that is pretty clever! Never thought of that!


----------



## Cardelo (Jul 14, 2014)

When casting on many (as for a shawl or afghan) stitches, I learned from here to place a marker every twenty stitches. Sure saves time in counting to be sure there are the correct number of stitches cast on.


----------



## GraceFraser (Sep 11, 2015)

I don't know if this one has been given but I find it helps. When doing cable, once you have put your stitches onto the cable needle, gently push the cable needle into you knitted work. This stops your stitches from sliding off the cable needle. I hope this makes sense.


----------



## ginnyfloyd (Jul 22, 2012)

Great tips &#128077;


----------



## mgt44 (Jun 28, 2011)

thanks, good tips!


----------



## maspd (May 20, 2013)

when doing a SSK, slip the first as if to knit and the second as if to purl and the second slip then slips in behind the first stitch

I also learned when knitting in the round with a large number of stitches, I knit the first couple of rows back and forth and then join so I avoid the twist that sometimes occurs


----------



## calmeroth (Jul 12, 2011)

jumbleburt said:


> When I'm doing cables, after I free the cable needle by putting the stitches back on the main needle, I slip the cable needle into the next set of stitches that it will be needed for.


Oh, I like this one!

In placing a lifeline with interchangeable needles, insert your lifeline in the little hole at the join. Eliminates that extra step of threading it through the stitches.

And read KP every day!!


----------



## mobrien0144 (Sep 18, 2014)

GrapeJam said:


> Where would you buy fasteners for circulars? Or is there a particular brand that includes fasteners. I have yet to buy a set.


I have interchangeable sets of ChiaoGoo red lace, bamboo and Knitters Pride Cubics. All came with stoppers.


----------



## Sheril (Jul 28, 2015)

I cast on one extra, move the extra stitch back to the left hand needle where I knit that stitch and next stitch together? This makes for a nice smooth join. HTH


----------



## Lynnruth (Feb 21, 2011)

canuckle49 said:


> Another trick, when joining in the round, I cast on one extra stitch and knit it together with the joining stitch.


I do this too and it makes for a very neat closure of the round. 
When knitting something with an edge pass the first stitch of each row from left needle to right without knitting. Actually if you pass the first stitch of each row purlwise with the yarn in front of the needle you will get a very nice looking even edge.


----------



## BailaC (Sep 25, 2013)

Marvelouz said:


> Thanks for this tip -- I really like the way this looks, but I can't seem to get my mind around how you would do it. Do you bind off the first stitches called for or leave them on the needle? I'm guessing you leave them on. Then on the next row stop short of those and turn instead? So, each time you are told to bind-off a number of stitches, leave them on the needle and bind them all off together on the last row? Maybe I just answered my own question. :wink:


Another way to avoid the stair step is to slip the last stitch on the row before you bind off (so the 1st BO stitch is the slipped stitch). Being one row shorter, it lies flat instead of forming the. step/bump.


----------



## Cgb (Sep 12, 2014)

Please explain the swap. I'm having no luck knitting in the round. Thank you.


----------



## JTM (Nov 18, 2012)

GrapeJam said:


> Where would you buy fasteners for circulars? Or is there a particular brand that includes fasteners. I have yet to buy a set.


Interchangeable sets that require a tool to tighten them, have a T pin or other pin type tool to use for tightening.


----------



## JTM (Nov 18, 2012)

Cgb said:


> Please explain the swap. I'm having no luck knitting in the round. Thank you.


Cast on one extra stitch (beyond what pattern calls for) and when knitting that first row (which is when you join in the round)you can simply knit the first and last stitches together.

Or if you have trouble making sure you have not twisted that first row, knit 1 or 2 more rows, then lay stitches out flat on a table, make sure all stitches are laying flat, with no twists, then join. The tail can be used to sew those few row stitches together as a seam.


----------



## Debiknit (Jul 7, 2011)

I just typed in cables without cable needles and lots of videos came up. Here is one 




Hope it works


----------



## knitbreak (Jul 19, 2011)

WOW!! I'll have to bookmark these tips.I did learn the joining in the round here as well as using the larger needle to cast on. Always learning from knitters who are the real deal. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Debiknit (Jul 7, 2011)

Most of the screw on interchangable sets have flat discs that screw onto the cable to stop stitches from sliding off. Addi has them for a price. The rest come with either the cables
and with the sets.


----------



## Becky G (Feb 28, 2013)

I copy the pattern on the computer and drop it into a table. That way I just mark off each row as I go. Keeps me on track.


----------



## NJQuiet1 (Feb 15, 2013)

desireeross said:


> When you want to add a life line, add an extra length of cable to the one you're using. Then unscrew and add fasteners on either side to stop stitches falling off. If you need to rip back the cable is already in place, just attach the needles


This is a fabulous tip! I'll definitely be using this one. Thanks, desireeross!


----------



## brenda95355 (Dec 2, 2013)

Thank you for all these wonderful tips!!!


----------



## sonialyne (Nov 26, 2012)

I wear the row counter attached on a string around my neck. When doing cables with a u-shape stich holder, I just hang the holder on this same string until the next cable. It saves a lot of movements and looking around for these tools.


----------



## LaLaWa (Jun 20, 2011)

When alternating a row of knitting (or purling) with a row where there are increases or decreases, or anything else that you have to "do", count your stitches in your head on the plain row. This makes it easy to remember whether you're on a plain row or a "do something" row. Jot down your count each time you're done with a counting row, then if you are interrupted you can compare the count on the paper to the count in the project to figure out where you are. If you're counting on the plain rows, you will find mistakes much earlier than if you just cruise along not realizing you missed something (especially if you watch tv or listen to audio books at the same time). I know people will say "learn to read your knitting", which I do, but for sock toes and gusset increases/decreases it works much better for me to get into this rhythm; and when I'm nearing the end of the row I just notice if there's a mental count going on in my head, or not, and then know whether I'm increasing/decreasing or doing nothing. I've posted this before, but it is my favorite trick.


----------



## Joy Marshall (Apr 6, 2011)

Forgot in my earlier reply to add another knitting related tip. 
I take my knitting almost everywhere. Since I have several articles on the go at the same time, I have them in different bags. I also have several small bags in which I keep scissors, tape measures, etc. Before I leave the house with a knitting bag, I grab one of these small bags and pop it in.
Over the years I have accumulated enough items and bags to do this.


----------



## Debiknit (Jul 7, 2011)

I'm counting all the time. Usually do okay until the weather man comes on and then I start counting temperatures! I really have to learn not to watch tv while I knit.


----------



## Mollie (Feb 23, 2011)

Three-needle bind-off


----------



## GrapeJam (Oct 4, 2011)

mobrien0144 said:


> I have interchangeable sets of ChiaoGoo red lace, bamboo and Knitters Pride Cubics. All came with stoppers.


Thank you. Appreciate it.


----------



## Julie's Mom (Feb 22, 2015)

Tip I got from KP awhile back: when binding off, do the last two stitches together to eliminate that "hang-off" effect.


----------



## williesmom (Feb 16, 2012)

Frandelia said:


> I use markers to count rows. For example, if you need to increase every 6 rows, put the marker on the increase row. Then it is easy to see where to make the next increase. Move the marker as you go. You don't have to worry about forgetting to check off rows on paper or use a row counter.


Love this one!


----------



## Marvelouz (Oct 21, 2013)

Julie's Mom said:


> Tip I got from KP awhile back: when binding off, do the last two stitches together to eliminate that "hang-off" effect.


How do you do that?


----------



## Cheryl Jaeger (Oct 25, 2011)

desireeross said:


> When you want to add a life line, add an extra length of cable to the one you're using. Then unscrew and add fasteners on either side to stop stitches falling off. If you need to rip back the cable is already in place, just attach the needles


Now this is a great idea!


----------



## Sadiebell (Sep 6, 2015)

Julie's Mom said:


> Tip I got from KP awhile back: when binding off, do the last two stitches together to eliminate that "hang-off" effect.


On my next bind off, I will be trying this. I do not like the hang- off 
effect.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

desireeross said:


> When you want to add a life line, add an extra length of cable to the one you're using. Then unscrew and add fasteners on either side to stop stitches falling off. If you need to rip back the cable is already in place, just attach the needles


That's *very* clever, thank you!!


----------



## Ellie RD (Aug 20, 2011)

Marvelouz said:


> Thanks for this tip -- I really like the way this looks, but I can't seem to get my mind around how you would do it. Do you bind off the first stitches called for or leave them on the needle? I'm guessing you leave them on. Then on the next row stop short of those and turn instead? So, each time you are told to bind-off a number of stitches, leave them on the needle and bind them all off together on the last row? Maybe I just answered my own question. :wink:


Two great videos that do a great job of explaining the sloped shoulder bind off using short rows:




https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ur30NRtsB4U

My tip: I would then suggest a 3-needle bind-off to join the shoulder seam.


----------



## Shannon123 (Mar 9, 2012)

Some good tips here. I really like the pictures showing the difference between a stair step shoulder and a short row shoulder. Thank you!

I've learned so much about knitting on line. Here's 3 of my favorite tips.

Cabling without a cable needle:
http://grumperina.com/knitblog/cables.htm

Knitting knits that fit: see Amy Herzog

In the meantime here's a great article:
http://techknitting.blogspot.com/2007/01/gauge-ease-and-fashion-or-why-doesnt_23.html

Color coding charts:


----------



## Bobbieknits67 (May 10, 2011)

Some really great information here.
Thank you all!


----------



## beanscene (Jun 9, 2012)

desireeross said:


> When you want to add a life line, add an extra length of cable to the one you're using. Then unscrew and add fasteners on either side to stop stitches falling off. If you need to rip back the cable is already in place, just attach the needles


Love this. Have just learnt to add lifeline by threading cotton through the tightening hole - this takes it to another level!


----------



## amoamarone (Feb 21, 2015)

GrapeJam said:


> Where would you buy fasteners for circulars? Or is there a particular brand that includes fasteners. I have yet to buy a set.


Not elegant, but you can put rubber bands on the ends to block slippage.


----------



## katm13 (Jan 22, 2011)

When working in the round off a chart
only read the right side of chart instructions
since the right side is always facing you. 
you will never work wrong side rows


----------



## amoamarone (Feb 21, 2015)

Great tips. Some I use and some i will use. I put leashes on my markers by tying a thread or lightweight yarn to the marker and just let it weave in. the thread pulls right out as you work along and if you drop a marker, the marker stays in place because it is leashed. See the pink markers and threads in the photo.


----------



## hrellison (Dec 18, 2014)

Join in round, not sure what you mean by swap, can you explain 
Thanks
H


----------



## Dorsey (Jan 20, 2012)

jumbleburt said:


> When I'm doing cables, after I free the cable needle by putting the stitches back on the main needle, I slip the cable needle into the next set of stitches that it will be needed for.


Oh, I so wish I had done that - I just finished a cabled stole and I can't tell you how many times I skipped a cable while watching tv. And had to go back many rows = thanks, lifelines = or maybe a couple rows. Then I dropped stitches down to the row that needed the cable. And I learned how to do that here on KP as well. Thanks, KPers, for so much help.
Dot


----------



## Patita (Apr 9, 2015)

Great tips!!


----------



## suzhuz (Jan 16, 2013)

Best.post.ever!


----------



## wilmad (Nov 15, 2014)

Children's school scissors on a key ring, where you can stretch it out to use it is a necessity for me. My family and friends know I always have scissors hanging from my belt and they borrow it constantly.


----------



## jumbleburt (Mar 10, 2011)

A couple more I thought of:

How to pick up a dropped stitch without a crochet hook:





How to fix a cable with a wrong twist (2 ways: especially slick is the one shown farther down - it's titled "Desperate measures"):
http://www.yarnharlot.ca/blog/archives/2006/06/20/all_is_not_lost.html


----------



## kittygritty (Mar 2, 2015)

momwhofan said:


> Wow, so many great tips! Thank you for sharing, everyone! The only thing I can add to the list right now is one I heard from a professional: when knitting a swatch, knit in yarn overs to represent the needle size you're using. So, if you're testing out 4, 5, and 6 size needles, put in 4 yarn overs, then 5 when you switch to the 5s, etc.


never heard that one. thanks!


----------



## Debiknit (Jul 7, 2011)

To swap stitches when joining circular knitting. Slip the first stitch from your cast on row to the first needle. Take the last stitch you cast on and slip it over the stitch you just moved and slip it onto the left needle. That is the stitch you will be knitting first. Make sure all stitches are even and not twisted on the cable (all facing into the circle) before you start knitting.


----------



## Hilary4 (Apr 26, 2012)

Cgb said:


> Please explain the swap. I'm having no luck knitting in the round. Thank you.


Cast on one extra stitch.
Ensure your cast on isn't twisted.
Line up the first-used and last-used needles ready to join.
Swap the first cast on stitch to the right hand needle next to the last cast on stitch. Pull the last cast on stitch over it.
Swap the first stitch back to the left hand needle, snug up the working yarn and knit on!


----------



## yover8 (Oct 21, 2011)

Here is a tip I learned from one of Elizabeth Zimmerman's books.

When counting the rows you are knitting (between increase, decrease, or cable) think of a series of people or events that always follow the same order. And, during the round, think happy thoughts of only that one thing.

I tried it using my children's names, and it works for me much easier than remembering a number. After the "Rebecca" round comes the "Patricia" round, and I always know what number they are in sequence. If I stop at "Emily" I know I have finished 4 rounds. 

EZ also suggested using months, or holidays, anything you will always remember in sequence. Gotta love EZ!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

"How to fix a cable with a wrong twist (2 ways: especially slick is the one shown farther down - it's titled "Desperate measures"):
http://www.yarnharlot.ca/blog/archives/2006/06/20/all_is_not_lost.html[/quote]"

Very useful and instructive but also very very funny!!


----------



## yover8 (Oct 21, 2011)

London Girl said:


> "How to fix a cable with a wrong twist (2 ways: especially slick is the one shown farther down - it's titled "Desperate measures"):
> http://www.yarnharlot.ca/blog/archives/2006/06/20/all_is_not_lost.html


"

Very useful and instructive but also very very funny!![/quote]

I have actually used this technique, and although the first time it was scary, at the end one could never find the error. Great tip to pass along!


----------



## lindseymary (Oct 29, 2011)

Karenknitstoo said:


> When I join in the round, I work the first stitch with both the tail & working yarn. Next round, treat this "double" as a single stitch.


When knitting flat(dish cloth for example) I do this with the cast on tail on the first row....one less end to workin!Lindseymary


----------



## watknanc (Jan 20, 2013)

LaLaWa said:


> When alternating a row of knitting (or purling) with a row where there are increases or decreases, or anything else that you have to "do", count your stitches in your head on the plain row. This makes it easy to remember whether you're on a plain row or a "do something" row. Jot down your count each time you're done with a counting row, then if you are interrupted you can compare the count on the paper to the count in the project to figure out where you are. If you're counting on the plain rows, you will find mistakes much earlier than if you just cruise along not realizing you missed something (especially if you watch tv or listen to audio books at the same time). I know people will say "learn to read your knitting", which I do, but for sock toes and gusset increases/decreases it works much better for me to get into this rhythm; and when I'm nearing the end of the row I just notice if there's a mental count going on in my head, or not, and then know whether I'm increasing/decreasing or doing nothing. I've posted this before, but it is my favorite trick.


I do this too. And I thought it was my OCD!


----------



## Julie's Mom (Feb 22, 2015)

Another one: when knitting something with a garter stitch edging, where the edge won't be sewn to something else: slip the last stitch of a row as if to purl, then bring the yarn around and knit the stitch at the beginning of the next row. Makes a nice firm edge.

Some versions of this say to slip the first stitch of the row, but I find it easier this way because the slipped stitch is "taken care of" immediately.


----------



## peanutpatty (Oct 14, 2012)

jumbleburt said:


> A couple more I thought of:
> 
> How to pick up a dropped stitch without a crochet hook:
> 
> ...


Just checked the wrong-twist cable. I especially like step 3: If you are a nervous sort, a little lie down or drinky-poo ,etc.


----------



## Sandy4cats (May 8, 2014)

Ellie RD said:


> Two great videos that do a great job of explaining the sloped shoulder bind off using short rows:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just fixing the links (deleting the s):





http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ur30NRtsB4U


----------



## Ellie RD (Aug 20, 2011)

Sandy4cats said:


> Just fixing the links (deleting the s):
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks, I always forget to check for those pesky S's!!!


----------



## Ellie RD (Aug 20, 2011)

One tip I learned from a fellow KPer, is to think of R for rear when doing a M1R -- pick up through the rear and then knit through the front.

This saved my sanity when I just did two projects that had multiple M1R's and M1L's!


----------



## jumbleburt (Mar 10, 2011)

I usually use the long-tail cast on, and when I cast on for a piece that I will need to sew to another piece (e.g. the pieces of a sweater), I purposely leave a very long tail and wind the excess around a bobbin. Later I use that to sew the pieces together, avoiding the weaving-in of two ends.


----------



## lindseymary (Oct 29, 2011)

PauletteB said:


> So many great tips. One thing I do when knitting flat on circular needles. I use a stitch counter with the ring at the top and I tie the counter on ti the tail of my cast on yarn.


I slip a normal row counter onto the cable when using circulars to knit flat,impossible to drop!I use JJ's tip of crochet cotton tied with a lark's head knot on circular stitch markers(jewellery supplies!),the tail knits into the yarn to hold the marker,but pulls out cleanly.Lindseymary


----------



## GraceFraser (Sep 11, 2015)

Becky G said:


> I copy the pattern on the computer and drop it into a table. That way I just mark off each row as I go. Keeps me on track.


Could you explain a little more please? How do you drop it into a table? Thanks, Grace


----------



## fourbyin (Oct 6, 2013)

good ideas


----------



## berigora (Nov 27, 2012)

LaLaWa said:


> When alternating a row of knitting (or purling) with a row where there are increases or decreases, or anything else that you have to "do", count your stitches in your head on the plain row. This makes it easy to remember whether you're on a plain row or a "do something" row. Jot down your count each time you're done with a counting row, then if you are interrupted you can compare the count on the paper to the count in the project to figure out where you are. If you're counting on the plain rows, you will find mistakes much earlier than if you just cruise along not realizing you missed something (especially if you watch tv or listen to audio books at the same time). I know people will say "learn to read your knitting", which I do, but for sock toes and gusset increases/decreases it works much better for me to get into this rhythm; and when I'm nearing the end of the row I just notice if there's a mental count going on in my head, or not, and then know whether I'm increasing/decreasing or doing nothing. I've posted this before, but it is my favorite trick.


 :thumbup:


----------



## berigora (Nov 27, 2012)

amoamarone said:


> Great tips. Some I use and some i will use. I put leashes on my markers by tying a thread or lightweight yarn to the marker and just let it weave in. the thread pulls right out as you work along and if you drop a marker, the marker stays in place because it is leashed. See the pink markers and threads in the photo.


 :thumbup: I love this one! So practical.


----------



## Carole1930 (Nov 26, 2014)

amoamarone said:


> Not elegant, but you can put rubber bands on the ends to block slippage.


I just use corks from wine bottles.


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

M1R is BFF(best friend forever) with L needle pick up loop back to front and knit the front stitch. M1L is FBB pick up front to back and knit into back loop.
So I just remember BFF for Right and that is correct!


----------



## raindancer (Aug 19, 2012)

amoamarone said:


> Great tips. Some I use and some i will use. I put leashes on my markers by tying a thread or lightweight yarn to the marker and just let it weave in. the thread pulls right out as you work along and if you drop a marker, the marker stays in place because it is leashed. See the pink markers and threads in the photo.


Excellent idea! Those little markers can fly across the room so easily! I never thought of "leashing them". Thank you!


----------



## knitwit549 (Oct 10, 2012)

Julie's Mom said:


> Tip I got from KP awhile back: when binding off, do the last two stitches together to eliminate that "hang-off" effect.


variation of that, knit last stitch with stitch below.


----------



## samlin (Jul 1, 2011)

I love the Russian join! Tricky at first but a quick learn.


----------



## Finnsbride (Feb 8, 2011)

canuckle49 said:


> Another trick, when joining in the round, I cast on one extra stitch and knit it together with the joining stitch.


This is also one of my favorites. It makes a nearly invisible join.


----------



## user141077 (Dec 22, 2015)

desireeross said:


> When you want to add a life line, add an extra length of cable to the one you're using. Then unscrew and add fasteners on either side to stop stitches falling off. If you need to rip back the cable is already in place, just attach the needles


This one is definitely going into use! Up until now I've been putting embroidery floss thru the hole in interchangeable needles which works well, but this is even better.
So many great responses to a wonderful post. Best place to get tips is from seasoned knitters. Maybe someday I'll be one too. Thanks to all.


----------



## WestLAmum (Apr 17, 2011)

Mine is very simple. As soon as I cast on a project, I tie a slip knot in the short strand of yarn. Then I never get that annoying moment when you realize you have been knitting with the wrong strand and you run out about 15 stitches into the first row.


----------



## Lillyhooch (Sep 27, 2012)

LaLaWa said:


> When alternating a row of knitting (or purling) with a row where there are increases or decreases, or anything else that you have to "do", count your stitches in your head on the plain row. This makes it easy to remember whether you're on a plain row or a "do something" row. Jot down your count each time you're done with a counting row, then if you are interrupted you can compare the count on the paper to the count in the project to figure out where you are. If you're counting on the plain rows, you will find mistakes much earlier than if you just cruise along not realizing you missed something (especially if you watch tv or listen to audio books at the same time). I know people will say "learn to read your knitting", which I do, but for sock toes and gusset increases/decreases it works much better for me to get into this rhythm; and when I'm nearing the end of the row I just notice if there's a mental count going on in my head, or not, and then know whether I'm increasing/decreasing or doing nothing. I've posted this before, but it is my favorite trick.


Yes, and what I do for a complicated pattern, is recite the stitches as I knit back on the next row eg if last stitches on previous row were: k2tog, yo, k3, when working back on next row I am saying: k3, yo, k2tog, and so on across the row. A mistake can then be immediately rectified. I am good at missing yo's when tired, and also find the yo's sneak behind k2tog making them easy to miss, or working them in the wrong order.


----------



## Lillyhooch (Sep 27, 2012)

amoamarone said:


> Great tips. Some I use and some i will use. I put leashes on my markers by tying a thread or lightweight yarn to the marker and just let it weave in. the thread pulls right out as you work along and if you drop a marker, the marker stays in place because it is leashed. See the pink markers and threads in the photo.


Just so good this one.


----------



## nanma esther (Aug 22, 2011)

book marks on kp so I can find it later, and I use foam earplugs for stoppers. I have a very old set of ciculars that have joins to make the cable longer
I have fund K P s to be very helpful.
thanks every one


----------



## calicolover (Jun 25, 2011)

mine is...when you finish your knitting project, I use to cut the yarn, remove my needle and put the yarn end thru the loop to make a knot. Now I simply pull on the loop until it comes to a tidy end. no more bump!


----------



## maryjaye (Apr 25, 2011)

Write up a project sheet that lists the brand of yarn, gauge,
changes or additions to the project and finally unblocked 
and blocked measurements. Staple it to the pattern and
put it in a folder labeled "Patterns I have worked". You will
have a reference if someone requests the pattern or if 
you want to use it again.


----------



## Sampymom (Feb 10, 2014)

These hints are so great! I'm bookmarking this.


----------



## 2cwdance (May 4, 2011)

When I want braids for my hats, I cut the number of threads I want, double the length, slip the threads through with a slip knot and braid downward. No more threads to weave in.


----------



## Revan (Jun 29, 2011)

If I have a dropped stitch, I will put a locking pin in the dropped stitch so it will not unravel anymore until I can fix it.


----------



## yotbum (Sep 8, 2011)

I use lots of stitch markers.


----------



## yotbum (Sep 8, 2011)

desireeross said:


> When you want to add a life line, add an extra length of cable to the one you're using. Then unscrew and add fasteners on either side to stop stitches falling off. If you need to rip back the cable is already in place, just attach the needles


I love this idea. I had thought there must be a way to do that, I was just over thinking it. Thanks.


----------



## raindancer (Aug 19, 2012)

maryjaye said:


> Write up a project sheet that lists the brand of yarn, gauge,
> changes or additions to the project and finally unblocked
> and blocked measurements. Staple it to the pattern and
> put it in a folder labeled "Patterns I have worked". You will
> ...


Major tip, thank you!!


----------



## Oldesttm (Jul 4, 2012)

When making a prayer shawl from a lb ball, when I have knit about 3/4, I pull the end from the center of the ball and fringe the cast on edge. I then cut an equal amount of fringe for the other end and keep it in a baggy until I am finished knitting the rest of the ball.


----------



## Jules934 (May 7, 2013)

Socks: Heel Gussets

When starting the gusset, pick up the stitches on a crochet hook =ing the needle size. I use one hook for "up one side" and another for "down the other". Then I just knit the next round "around" taking the stitches off the back of the crochet hook. 

Well worth the expense of the other hook. Or use one a size + or - and the difference will never show.

:lol:


----------



## Lilac438 (Nov 28, 2015)

Hi, this is my first reply, long time watcher. I make a lot of hats, my tip is, when I try a new pattern I use a balloon blown up to the size I want to check the size.


----------



## blawler (Feb 20, 2012)

desireeross said:


> When you want to add a life line, add an extra length of cable to the one you're using. Then unscrew and add fasteners on either side to stop stitches falling off. If you need to rip back the cable is already in place, just attach the needles


I like the sound of your suggestion but I'm confused. My usual lifeline is a piece of white #10 crochet cotton which I thread into the little hole at the end the cable on my ChiaoGoo Red Lace interchangeables. This thread is automatically drawn through all my stitches as I knit the row. Are you saying that you attach another length of cable to the cable you're using with a connector and draw it through your stitches as you knit? Then how to you knit the next row? As I said, I'm confused. Please elaborate. I often knit lace and use lifelines all the time so I'd really like to understand your suggestion Aloha... Bev


----------



## Jules934 (May 7, 2013)

desireeross said:


> When you want to add a life line, add an extra length of cable to the one you're using. Then unscrew and add fasteners on either side to stop stitches falling off. If you need to rip back the cable is already in place, just attach the needles


Brilliant. Definitely BRILLIANT!


----------



## Jules934 (May 7, 2013)

JTM said:


> . . .
> Or if you have trouble making sure you have not twisted that first row, knit 1 or 2 more rows, then lay stitches out flat on a table, make sure all stitches are laying flat, with no twists, then join. . . .


You can use this "laying your work on the table" trick to be sure nothing has gotten twisted in the 1st place.


----------



## Granana48 (May 5, 2014)

I always try to do 2 sleeves, gloves, etc at once. I figure that they will match better.


----------



## raindancer (Aug 19, 2012)

Lilac438 said:


> Hi, this is my first reply, long time watcher. I make a lot of hats, my tip is, when I try a new pattern I use a balloon blown up to the size I want to check the size.


Great tip! It is one of those "why didn't I think of that" for me anyway. Getting ready to make a bunch of hats, so I thank you for this tip!


----------



## wendy zettel (May 23, 2014)

Another tip....place markers between repeats on a lace pattern, if you make a mistake you know right away


----------



## fdb123 (Mar 30, 2012)

Some really good links and great tips. Thanks to all. When I'm counting rows I use the odd or even numbers to remember which row to do increases, etc. on. I also pin a marker to the right side of the work so I can quickly see which side I'm on if it isn't obvious.


----------



## knittingbee (Jan 18, 2011)

Love this tip.those pesky turnovers have caused me many problems.


----------



## berigora (Nov 27, 2012)

Lilac438 said:


> Hi, this is my first reply, long time watcher. I make a lot of hats, my tip is, when I try a new pattern I use a balloon blown up to the size I want to check the size.


 :thumbup: I like this idea! (Can you get sock-shaped balloons I wonder ??)


----------



## amoamarone (Feb 21, 2015)

maryjaye said:


> Write up a project sheet that lists the brand of yarn, gauge,
> changes or additions to the project and finally unblocked
> and blocked measurements. Staple it to the pattern and
> put it in a folder labeled "Patterns I have worked". You will
> ...


I do this in ravelry


----------



## Heartseas (Aug 30, 2011)

I have a little bag in which I keep a pair of scissors, a tape measure, some bits of wool, and some sewing needles and pins, and I don't drink but I get my friends to keep me the corks off bottles of wine so I can use them to put on the ends of needles to stop the stitches sliding off.

I also have a note pad and pen and I mark off every row


----------



## KateLyn11 (Jul 19, 2014)

I use the long tail cast on a lot. As soon as I have all the stitches on the needle, I use a bread wrapper clip as a bobbin. One, it keeps me from accidentally knitting with it and two it keeps the yarn neat, clean and unfrayed if I am planning to use the tail to seam the item.

I use pony tail holders to hold my dpns together. They don't dry out and get brittle like rubber bands do, they also don't leave a sticky residue like rubber bands do and I can use them to differentiate size at a glance (current hat project uses US 5 and US 7 needles).


----------



## JTM (Nov 18, 2012)

blawler said:


> I like the sound  of your suggestion but I'm confused. My usual lifeline is a piece of white #10 crochet cotton which I thread into the little hole at the end the cable on my ChiaoGoo Red Lace interchangeables. This thread is automatically drawn through all my stitches as I knit the row. Are you saying that you attach another length of cable to the cable you're using with a connector and draw it through your stitches as you knit? Then how to you knit the next row? As I said, I'm confused. Please elaborate. I often knit lace and use lifelines all the time so I'd really like to understand your suggestion Aloha... Bev


I use the crochet cotton threaded through the tightening hole on my ChiaoGoo interchangeable needles as well. But when using my fixed circular needles when there is not hole... I will use a much smaller fixed circular needle for an afterthought lifeline... such as a 0 or even a 0000 needle... Once the stitches are in place on that very small size needle, I frog back to the 0 or 0000 needle and begin knitting right off that Lifeline needle. Because the stitch size is determined by the working needle, that small needle does not influence the work...but does make it much easier to thread through a row/round for an afterthought lifeline.


----------



## wendy zettel (May 23, 2014)

Great ideas


----------



## LAURA C (Jan 21, 2013)

jumbleburt said:


> When I'm doing cables, after I free the cable needle by putting the stitches back on the main needle, I slip the cable needle into the next set of stitches that it will be needed for.


Better yet, needleless cables on you tube, saves so much time, especially since I either drop the needle or my dog is sleeping on it.


----------



## k2p3-knit-on (Oct 24, 2012)

(1)	Use a marker at each pattern repeat and regularly count the number of stitches between the markers. Catch Oopses quick while theyre easy to fix.
(2) When flat knitting a pattern with similar rows on both sides use a safety pin near the beginning of the row on the front side. Especially when mindless knitting.
(3)	Use a safety pin and paper scrap pinned on the row number you last counted so its not necessary to recount all the rows.
(4)	For charts with unlearned or unfamiliar symbols color match the symbols with the written explanation using colored pencils (theyre easier to eraseyes, I know.) If needed, copy the stitch directions, and paste it Right Next to the chart. 

My best tip:
(5)	When working a large graph picture first make a copy of the pattern. Enlarge it so its easy to read from working distance. 

Notice every 10th row and every 10th stitch on the chart is marked with a bold line. Trace over each VERTICAL bold line with a different color pencil. (Dont trace the horizontal lines.) On the needle, between the stitches, place yarn loop markers the same color and placement at each Vertical line. (I use loops of scrap yarn to make markers.) Now you can easily see your place in the row. Example: 3 stitches past the red marker matches 3 squares past the red Vertical line. Its easy to see where you are on the row without your eyes doing crazy things, which is especially helpful if you have astigmatism.

As each row is finished draw through it with a highlighting felt tip marker. Now you know you are knitting on the row above the colored line (but you can still see the rows already knitted and the upcoming rows.) And you know which stitch you are on in the row. 
Elementary, my dear Watson. Did I mention how it feels to watch your design happening?


----------



## ChocPieMom (Feb 8, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Mine are use one size larger needle for cast on if you are one who knits tight..


As I learned in class at the Knit and Crochet show, if you use different color yarns for right and left side of long-tail cast on you learn that the larger needle only creates a larger stitch for the first row. You can still make a tight cast on with a larger needle.

Instead, leave 1/4" to 1/2" yarn between stitches depending on the size of the yarn and that creates a looser cast on.


----------



## Karenknitstoo (Dec 5, 2012)

Great suggestion---I always have extra cables & connectors. Usually I thread dental floss through the hole at the blunt end of my KnitPicks interchangable needles, but my other sets don't have that hole.


desireeross said:


> When you want to add a life line, add an extra length of cable to the one you're using. Then unscrew and add fasteners on either side to stop stitches falling off. If you need to rip back the cable is already in place, just attach the needles


----------



## Karenknitstoo (Dec 5, 2012)

One of my favorite tips is to make increases or decreases 1 stitch in from the edge, so as to maintain a straight column for seaming.

I use highlighter tape to mark my place on a chart & move it up as I go. That way, I can see what's happening on the next row (& the previous row).

I use a highlighter pen to mark the instructions for the size I'm making if there are multiple sizes included in the pattern.

Since I knit on-the-go frequently, I make sure I have a card with my name & contact info in my small project bags. If I leave one behind at a knit-in, it's easier to be returned. I also use return address stickers on my patterns & books.


----------



## JTM (Nov 18, 2012)

Karenknitstoo said:


> Great suggestion---I always have extra cables & connectors. Usually I thread dental floss through the hole at the blunt end of my KnitPicks interchangable needles, but my other sets don't have that hole.


Dental floss can cut yarn... and is not recommended for a lifeline... using #10 crochet cotton would be a much better choice that can be threaded in that little hole in some of the brands of interchangeable needles.


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

You missed the part where she said to disconnect the extra cable from the working cable. Put end stoppers on the extra cable and leave it in place as a lifeline. Your working needle is then free to work the next row. If you need to use the lifeline attach the tips from the working cable to the lifeline cable. Then you can frog back to the lifeline cable and you are ready to continue knitting.


blawler said:


> I like the sound of your suggestion but I'm confused. My usual lifeline is a piece of white #10 crochet cotton which I thread into the little hole at the end the cable on my ChiaoGoo Red Lace interchangeables. This thread is automatically drawn through all my stitches as I knit the row. Are you saying that you attach another length of cable to the cable you're using with a connector and draw it through your stitches as you knit? Then how to you knit the next row? As I said, I'm confused. Please elaborate. I often knit lace and use lifelines all the time so I'd really like to understand your suggestion Aloha... Bev


----------



## watknanc (Jan 20, 2013)

Pearls Girls said:


> M1R is BFF(best friend forever) with L needle pick up loop back to front and knit the front stitch. M1L is FBB pick up front to back and knit into back loop.
> So I just remember BFF for Right and that is correct!


That's a neat trick! I think right has 5 letters and front has 5 letters, so for M1R I need to knit in the front. Likewise, left has 4 letters and back has 4 letters, so for M1L I need to knit in the back.


----------



## GrannyDeb (Oct 14, 2011)

I use empty tennis ball containers to store my small knitting necessities instead of bags, I find them easier to keep track of that way and easier to find in my carry bag.



Joy Marshall said:


> Forgot in my earlier reply to add another knitting related tip.
> I take my knitting almost everywhere. Since I have several articles on the go at the same time, I have them in different bags. I also have several small bags in which I keep scissors, tape measures, etc. Before I leave the house with a knitting bag, I grab one of these small bags and pop it in.
> Over the years I have accumulated enough items and bags to do this.


----------



## Karenknitstoo (Dec 5, 2012)

I use the flat ribbon type--Glide & have never had a broken stitch.


JTM said:


> Dental floss can cut yarn... and is not recommended for a lifeline... using #10 crochet cotton would be a much better choice that can be threaded in that little hole in some of the brands of interchangeable needles.


----------



## JTM (Nov 18, 2012)

Karenknitstoo said:


> I use the flat ribbon type--Glide & have never had a broken stitch.


No matter what type of Dental floss you use...there is a serious risk of cutting the yarn. You may not even be able to see the "cuts" but the chance that the yarn has been weakened by the use of dental floss. This is NOT just my opinion.


----------



## LdyM (Aug 17, 2011)

Fascinating!


----------



## LdyM (Aug 17, 2011)

Fascinating!


desireeross said:


> When you want to add a life line, add an extra length of cable to the one you're using. Then unscrew and add fasteners on either side to stop stitches falling off. If you need to rip back the cable is already in place, just attach the needles


----------



## LdyM (Aug 17, 2011)

Knit Picks interchangeable needles also come with stoppers, or you can just buy them alone on their website.


mobrien0144 said:


> I have interchangeable sets of ChiaoGoo red lace, bamboo and Knitters Pride Cubics. All came with stoppers.


----------



## LdyM (Aug 17, 2011)

Two great tips that I will be using!


KateLyn11 said:


> I use the long tail cast on a lot. As soon as I have all the stitches on the needle, I use a bread wrapper clip as a bobbin. One, it keeps me from accidentally knitting with it and two it keeps the yarn neat, clean and unfrayed if I am planning to use the tail to seam the item.
> 
> I use pony tail holders to hold my dpns together. They don't dry out and get brittle like rubber bands do, they also don't leave a sticky residue like rubber bands do and I can use them to differentiate size at a glance (current hat project uses US 5 and US 7 needles).


----------



## blawler (Feb 20, 2012)

jinx said:


> You missed the part where she said to disconnect the extra cable from the working cable. Put end stoppers on the extra cable and leave it in place as a lifeline. Your working needle is then free to work the next row. If you need to use the lifeline attach the tips from the working cable to the lifeline cable. Then you can frog back to the lifeline cable and you are ready to continue knitting.


I think I've got it now. Thanks for your help. Aloha... Bev


----------



## Mwende (Aug 12, 2015)

desireeross said:


> When you want to add a life line, add an extra length of cable to the one you're using. Then unscrew and add fasteners on either side to stop stitches falling off. If you need to rip back the cable is already in place, just attach the needles


Thank you!!! I've had trouble with threading lifelines through long pieces, but this is an incredibly easy solution -- I use Knitpicks interchangeable circulars, and I can just screw off the needles, add the fasteners, and just attach the needles to a new cord for the next line. Thank you thank you thank you!!! (Particularly helpful now that I'm working on a cable knit sweater for my 6'3" brother!)

Kate


----------



## blawler (Feb 20, 2012)

JTM said:


> I use the crochet cotton threaded through the tightening hole on my ChiaoGoo interchangeable needles as well. But when using my fixed circular needles when there is not hole... I will use a much smaller fixed circular needle for an afterthought lifeline... such as a 0 or even a 0000 needle... Once the stitches are in place on that very small size needle, I frog back to the 0 or 0000 needle and begin knitting right off that Lifeline needle. Because the stitch size is determined by the working needle, that small needle does not influence the work...but does make it much easier to thread through a row/round for an afterthought lifeline.


Okay, got it now. Thanks for your input. Aloha... Bev


----------



## blawler (Feb 20, 2012)

desireeross said:


> When you want to add a life line, add an extra length of cable to the one you're using. Then unscrew and add fasteners on either side to stop stitches falling off. If you need to rip back the cable is already in place, just attach the needles


This is brilliant. Thanks. I've been using interchangeables with long cables and lifelines for a long time but have never thought of doing this. Great idea. Aloha... Bev


----------



## Mwende (Aug 12, 2015)

GrapeJam said:


> Where would you buy fasteners for circulars? Or is there a particular brand that includes fasteners. I have yet to buy a set.


If you have interchangeable circulars, they should have come with "end caps," which are like buttons that screw onto the cable and will keep the yarn on the cable secure. Here's a link to the Knitpicks site if you want to invest in a set. (I love mine and use nothing else.) http://www.knitpicks.com/needles/Sunstruck_Interchangeable_Circular_Knitting_Needle_Tips__DKPInterSunstruckTips.html

If your interchangeables don't have end caps, I think you could get the same result by just adding some kind of block at the end of the calbe -- wrapping a thick rubber band or hair tie for example.

Hope this helps --
Kate


----------



## Mwende (Aug 12, 2015)

I love this site -- thank you all for your help and tips!

My tips (which are humble, compared to those offered by our more seasoned craft-mates): 

1. In life, live dangerously, fly without a net, damn the torpedoes. In knitting, use post-it notes on the pattern and stich markers on the yarn. (And in an emergency, paper clips make decent stitch markers, but they can catch so let's not make it a habit.) 

2. When using lifelines, be sure to make a note on which row you set the line and if you are working a repeating pattern, it won't help to check a line unless you erase the previously checked line. (Learned that one the hard way.) 

Very grateful for the help, and wish I had more to add! Thank you all.

Kate


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Joy Marshall said:


> When casting on for something knitted in the round, especially if it is a large number of stitches, I knit the first two or three rows back and forth.
> This eliminates getting the stitches twisted on the needle and the little gap at the start is easy to just hand stitch together later.


I do that too, whether I am working on double point needles (4) or circular needles - It makes it less frustrating if you have 3 or 4 rows to put together.

Hi Joy!


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

rujam said:


> If I have to "frog" I use a smaller needle to pick up the stitches.


me too.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Capva said:


> Another way to make a smooth cast-on is to use 2 needles held together and do your cast-on. When you have the amount of stitches needed simply slid one of the needles out.


I use this one above for socks and a 2 size larger needle for other cast ons.


----------



## ltcmomky (Aug 22, 2013)

1. Read the ENTIRE pattern before you start.
2. SWATCH
3. If knitting anything with YO...run a life line.
4. Don't start knitting if you're mad at ......( fill in )
5. Don't reply to stupid questions or remarks like....You know you could buy that at..... They're too stupid to rate an answer.


----------



## williesmom (Feb 16, 2012)

ltcmomky said:


> 1. Read the ENTIRE pattern before you start.
> 2. SWATCH
> 3. If knitting anything with YO...run a life line.
> 4. Don't start knitting if you're mad at ......( fill in )
> 5. Don't reply to stupid questions or remarks like....You know you could buy that at..... They're too stupid to rate an answer.


I love #4!


----------



## berigora (Nov 27, 2012)

I have never used row counters for "mindless" knitting - instead I use a length of contrasting yarn. After the first 10 rows or rounds the yarn gets pulled to the front, after the next 10 I move it to the back, and so on.


----------



## Joy Marshall (Apr 6, 2011)

ltcmomky said:


> 1. Read the ENTIRE pattern before you start.
> 2. SWATCH
> 3. If knitting anything with YO...run a life line.
> 4. Don't start knitting if you're mad at ......( fill in )
> 5. Don't reply to stupid questions or remarks like....You know you could buy that at..... They're too stupid to rate an answer.


My exception to the above advice is: Don't read the entire pattern if is the first time you are doing entrelac.
I have related this story several times on KP. Over 25 years ago I bought a knitting book because there was an entrelac bomber jacket on the cover I just had to have. 
Never done, or even heard of entrelac. Bought book, invested a lot of money in the yarn. 
Read the pattern, screamed and closed the book quickly.
I did this over several years until I gave myself a good talking to. I had invested a lot of money in the yarn, had a beautiful pattern and was too scared to start it because I had read the pattern.
Covered the pattern up except for the first row. Did that.
Did that with subsequent rows. It all seemed very goofy to me but I kept on.
I have a beautiful entrelac jacket I still wear, but it took me years to get up enough nerve to start knitting it, because I read the pattern.
So, sure, go ahead and read the patterns ahead of time, but I don't advise doing that with entrelac.


----------



## Mwende (Aug 12, 2015)

Joy Marshall said:


> My exception to the above advice is: Don't read the entire pattern if is the first time you are doing entrelac.
> I have related this story several times on KP. Over 25 years ago I bought a knitting book because there was an entrelac bomber jacket on the cover I just had to have.
> Never done, or even heard of entrelac. Bought book, invested a lot of money in the yarn.
> Read the pattern, screamed and closed the book quickly.
> ...


You just reminded me that I own a book of entrelac patterns that I bought for the same reasons. Such lovely designs! But I read the patterns and was frightened. The book now sits quietly in the back of the shelf where it can't do anyone harm. Behind the Steven King novels.

Until now, I think I'd rather have read the scary clown story again rather than look at that entrelac pattern book, but with your tale of courage, I'm reassessing that position. Thank you!

Kate


----------



## firecracker4 (Aug 5, 2011)

amoamarone said:


> Great tips. Some I use and some i will use. I put leashes on my markers by tying a thread or lightweight yarn to the marker and just let it weave in. the thread pulls right out as you work along and if you drop a marker, the marker stays in place because it is leashed. See the pink markers and threads in the photo.


Good tip! I always lose my markers.


----------



## Itchyfeet (Sep 3, 2015)

When working a complicated repeat pattern I write out each row on a separate 3x5 card, punch a hole in the top left corner of the cards,and put a book ring (those hinged rings that clamp shut) through the holes. That way I can flip through the rings when I start a new row. If I have to stop in the middle of a row or lay my work aside for a while, I always know what row I'm on. Be sure to put in a card for each all knit or all purl row so you don't neglect doing them. Also, always use stitch markers, and count between markers often.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

JTM said:


> Interchangeable sets that require a tool to tighten them, have a T pin or other pin type tool to use for tightening.


I have Denise Interchangeables, they are not that expensive and they have joins that fit in and click. I hate those with keys- I have a set and never use them as mine come out and separate from the cable too often. It uses the key to tighten.


----------



## Joy Marshall (Apr 6, 2011)

Mwende said:


> You just reminded me that I own a book of entrelac patterns that I bought for the same reasons. Such lovely designs! But I read the patterns and was frightened. The book now sits quietly in the back of the shelf where it can't do anyone harm. Behind the Steven King novels.
> 
> Until now, I think I'd rather have read the scary clown story again rather than look at that entrelac pattern book, but with your tale of courage, I'm reassessing that position.
> Kate


----------



## Joy Marshall (Apr 6, 2011)

One row at a time. Cover the rest of it up. You don't need to know.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Hilary4 said:


> Another tip I learnt here is to use short rows when shaping shoulders instead of casting (binding) off in steps.


Thanks I love that!


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

I hope you find this helpful! There is a discussion going on about this Reader at the following link . Other ideas there for reading patterns.

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-383009-1.html

This 'reader' is made of fairly firm heavy (matt thickness) or you can use a thinner cardboard and replace it when it wears out. I have mine size l0" by 12"

With a sharp knife cut a line wider than 9" or the size of the width of your patterns.

measure the width of a line of typed letters (the width of one row of typing}. Then cut another line. Do not remove the center part - just leave the lines. See the example below. Make sure it there is room for the width of the page and pull the paper top up from the bottom back - over the center 
piece and then pull it down from the front to the back, and lay it flat.Then start at line one - I personally finish a line and put the next one on when I leave the work. I always do that so I know it shows my next row. My friend leaves the row she finished and when she takes up the work she moves it down a row. It is important that you do the same thing EVERY time so that you don't get confused. Make sure that you have the rows sitting evenly. As you finish a row you can pull the pattern up one row. ''

This works like a charm and I would think lace knitters and those who knit complicated patterns would find it useful.

I have 3 and have used them all at one time or another (different sizes). I use them when I am learning a stitch pattern too. (I think a lot of you know that I rarely do 
intricate written patterns so even though I find this handy it would be handier for those who love to knit lace or other difficult or confusing patterns}.

Make yourself 2 or 3 of these and you would even have them ready for a gansy or other involved group of patterns. I hope you will try this. It is so much easier than counting. Just make sure the slits are not so wide that it slips. YOu want it held firmly. Have fun with this. My lace making friend in Calgary uses these all the time for her lace. If it is a wider pattern she uses a wider piece of cardboard. If the lace project has two or three different sets of patterns she uses that any 'readers'. Shirley

P.S. it works exceptionally well with the clear colored plastic file folders. The whole pattern can be put in the folder and the page you are using inserted in the top page. It doesn't get all messed up either. That way your pattern is all together.

I just posted this under another post - the idea is quite useful. I will just post a picture in aMinute


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Yarnie -- this has been a really good thread. I am glad you started it. 

Good job! Some great ideas. Shirley


----------



## hrellison (Dec 18, 2014)

I tried something else and it really worked well for me and the 330 stitches in the round. I used a contrasting piece of sewing thread and basted across almost at the CO stitches. I put all stitches straight and knit in the round, as long as the thread remained on the same side of the work, l knew it was not twisted. I have done this twice with success, once established I pulled out the sewing thread.


----------



## raindancer (Aug 19, 2012)

hrellison said:


> I tried something else and it really worked well for me and the 330 stitches in the round. I used a contrasting piece of sewing thread and basted across almost at the CO stitches. I put all stitches straight and knit in the round, as long as the thread remained on the same side of the work, l knew it was not twisted. I have done this twice with success, once established I pulled out the sewing thread.


I love this tip!


----------



## IndigoSpinner (Jul 9, 2011)

desireeross said:


> When you want to add a life line, add an extra length of cable to the one you're using. Then unscrew and add fasteners on either side to stop stitches falling off. If you need to rip back the cable is already in place, just attach the needles


If you want to do this while using a lot of markers, make sure to use some inexpensive markers and just leave them on the needle cable, then, as you knit the next row and come to them, replace them with more markers.

You can buy a whole tub of O-rings at the hardware store for very little money. You can also get O-rings in a wide variety of sizes and colors at a jewelry makers store, like Fire Mountain Gems.

While you're looking at things at the jewelry making store, check out split rings. You can get them in various sizes in amounts of 50 or 100 for very little. Depending on the size you choose, you can get a lot for just $5.


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

Great idea. Then if you rip back the markers are already in place. I use the pin type removable markers.


lostarts said:


> If you want to do this while using a lot of markers, make sure to use some inexpensive markers and just leave them on the needle cable, then, as you knit the next row and come to them, replace them with more markers.
> 
> You can buy a whole tub of O-rings at the hardware store for very little money. You can also get O-rings in a wide variety of sizes and colors at a jewelry makers store, like Fire Mountain Gems.
> 
> While you're looking at things at the jewelry making store, check out split rings. You can get them in various sizes in amounts of 50 or 100 for very little. Depending on the size you choose, you can get a lot for just $5.


----------



## Dsynr (Jun 3, 2011)

BARBIE-s said:


> Debiknit - "Another trick I learned was how to knit small cables without using a cable needle. Learned this from youtube videos. Saves a lot of time and motion."
> 
> Please list name of video for this trick !


Very Pink Knits is the source


----------



## Debiknit (Jul 7, 2011)

Good point Mwende about marking which row you put in your lifeline. Does help to know that one when frogging.


----------



## PRIN4 (May 7, 2013)

This has been such a great thread. I hope someone has the time and energy to put all these together and make a book/booklet/ebook out of them. It should probably be a best seller....at least among this crowd.


----------



## desireeross (Jun 2, 2013)

GrapeJam said:


> Where would you buy fasteners for circulars? Or is there a particular brand that includes fasteners. I have yet to buy a set.


Corks work too


----------



## desireeross (Jun 2, 2013)

blawler said:


> I like the sound of your suggestion but I'm confused. My usual lifeline is a piece of white #10 crochet cotton which I thread into the little hole at the end the cable on my ChiaoGoo Red Lace interchangeables. This thread is automatically drawn through all my stitches as I knit the row. Are you saying that you attach another length of cable to the cable you're using with a connector and draw it through your stitches as you knit? Then how to you knit the next row? As I said, I'm confused. Please elaborate. I often knit lace and use lifelines all the time so I'd really like to understand your suggestion Aloha... Bev


You attach a cable to the existing cable, when you get to the end of the row you detach this cable and add stoppers either side. Corks work well too


----------



## IndigoSpinner (Jul 9, 2011)

desireeross said:


> Corks work too


All the interchangeable sets that I know of have stoppers included except Addis. You have to buy heartstoppers for Addis separately.


----------



## Hilary4 (Apr 26, 2012)

lostarts said:


> All the interchangeable sets that I know of have stoppers included except Addis. You have to buy heartstoppers for Addis separately.


Sounds lethal - LOL.


----------



## IndigoSpinner (Jul 9, 2011)

Hilary4 said:


> Sounds lethal - LOL.


The stoppers for Addi interchangeable needles are shaped like hearts and are called heartstoppers.

They're pretty. And fun. And expensive.


----------



## Peggy Beryl (Jun 4, 2012)

deleted by poster


----------



## Cdambro (Dec 30, 2013)

May be a repeat but if I am working on more than one project and I put one away for a bit, I may not even remember where the pattern I was using is. I have patterns in IBooks, KC, written, in books or magazines. So, now I write just where the pattern is and keep it with my project. Saves me from the big search or trying to pull it from my feeble brain.


----------



## PRIN4 (May 7, 2013)

Great idea which I will definitely use. Thank you.



Cdambro said:


> May be a repeat but if I am working on more than one project and I put one away for a bit, I may not even remember where the pattern I was using is. I have patterns in IBooks, KC, written, in books or magazines. So, now I write just where the pattern is and keep it with my project. Saves me from the big search or trying to pull it from my feeble brain.


----------



## ginnyfloyd (Jul 22, 2012)

New Stitch a Day Videos are the greatest &#128587;


----------



## Dsynr (Jun 3, 2011)

rainie said:


> "Knit two sleeve at same time."
> Anything two, 2 mittens, 2 fronts, 2 sleeves, 2 socks.
> 
> Good tip about the thumb gusset.


BUT don't do what I once did---made one sleeve, and gave away the "extra" yarn B4 I did the other sleeve. Boy was I surprised! I made a darker sleeve in the color family of the sweater; but DD didn't like it and P&M'd whenever she had to wear it, poor kid :|


----------



## PRIN4 (May 7, 2013)

When I knit something that I will have to recount often to make sure of the number of stitch as the count changes, I place small markers at intervals where there will not be a change and it keeps me from having to recount anything except the areas where the number of stitches will change. For example, today I began a shawl using six stitches. The pattern and yarn colors change at a certain irregular intervals so I have to count frequently. When I had about 35 stitches I knew I could easily place marker on either side of the 35 stitches. Once I placed those I never had to count those stitches again which will continue to be a great help. On the right side rows the initial two stitches become 4 stitches at the start of every right side row. Every time I accumulate about 15 stitches I add another marker and then wont have to count those stitches again. The last three stitches on the right side rows become two stitches or not as the pattern changes so I have to keep more stitches on that end and adjust the markers accordingly. It makes counting very easy. I just add the beginning stitches and the end stitches to the numbers I've all ready counted and then make sure that total matches where I am in the pattern. Looks complicated in the explanation but works great and is really a time saver once you have it in place. Happy knitting, everyone.


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

I did this for the Marly Bird KAL. It sure helped once I came up with this idea. It is good to pass it along. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## blawler (Feb 20, 2012)

yotbum said:


> I love this idea. I had thought there must be a way to do that, I was just over thinking it. Thanks.


The first time I read through these tips I was confused by this one and I'm still confused. Perhaps I'm over thinking it but it seems to me if you do what this tip suggests you'll have your stitches on the life line, but then how to you keep on knitting? I knit a lot of lace and use a lot of lifelines, so I'd really like to understand this one. Can someone please try to explain this technique to me? Aloha... Bev


----------



## blawler (Feb 20, 2012)

jinx said:


> You missed the part where she said to disconnect the extra cable from the working cable. Put end stoppers on the extra cable and leave it in place as a lifeline. Your working needle is then free to work the next row. If you need to use the lifeline attach the tips from the working cable to the lifeline cable. Then you can frog back to the lifeline cable and you are ready to continue knitting.


Thank you, Jinx, for trying to explain this. I got the part about detaching the needle tip and replacing putting on the stoppers. 
What I'm confused about is how you proceed. I've now got my stitches on the extra cable with the stoppers. How to I continue on to knit? I'm obviously missing something here. Help. Aloha... Bev


----------



## Hilary4 (Apr 26, 2012)

blawler said:


> Thank you, Jinx, for trying to explain this. I got the part about detaching the needle tip and replacing putting on the stoppers.
> What I'm confused about is how you proceed. I've now got my stitches on the extra cable with the stoppers. How to I continue on to knit? I'm obviously missing something here. Help. Aloha... Bev


If you then make a mistake in the rows above this, you rip back to these stitches on the extra cable and replace the needle tips to carry on.


----------



## jojo111 (Aug 2, 2014)

In knitting, I always slip the first stitch and purl the last stitch through the back loop. It makes a nice clean edge.


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

blawler said:


> The first time I read through these tips I was confused by this one and I'm still confused. Perhaps I'm over thinking it but it seems to me if you do what this tip suggests you'll have your stitches on the life line, but then how to you keep on knitting? I knit a lot of lace and use a lot of lifelines, so I'd really like to understand this one. Can someone please try to explain this technique to me? Aloha... Bev


Do not thread lifeline through stitch markers. (I did by mistake, then had to pull up the lifeline cut & knot to get the stitch holder off.) My recent shawl added stitches in the middle and at both ends. Between those add on sets is where I put the count markers every 50 sts. I changed to the plastic markers that look like safety pins. After counting 50 and placing markers at each end, I only had 3 places to count ( both middle and 2 end counts where I added on) and add to my count of 50 etc. Hope that this explains it better


----------



## desireeross (Jun 2, 2013)

lostarts said:


> All the interchangeable sets that I know of have stoppers included except Addis. You have to buy heartstoppers for Addis separately.


My HiyaHiyas didn't come with stoppers either.


----------



## amoamarone (Feb 21, 2015)

blawler said:


> Thank you, Jinx, for trying to explain this. I got the part about detaching the needle tip and replacing putting on the stoppers.
> What I'm confused about is how you proceed. I've now got my stitches on the extra cable with the stoppers. How to I continue on to knit? I'm obviously missing something here. Help. Aloha... Bev


Knit them onto another circular needle leaving the lifeline cable in place. Just pretend it isn't there.


----------



## IndigoSpinner (Jul 9, 2011)

Pearls Girls said:


> Do not thread lifeline through stitch markers. (I did by mistake, then had to pull up the lifeline cut & knot to get the stitch holder off.) My recent shawl added stitches in the middle and at both ends. Between those add on sets is where I put the count markers every 50 sts. I changed to the plastic markers that look like safety pins. After counting 50 and placing markers at each end, I only had 3 places to count ( both middle and 2 end counts where I added on) and add to my count of 50 etc. Hope that this explains it better


If I ever need to use a lifeline, it's so much easier if the markers are already in place. So, I buy inexpensive markers and run my lifeline through them or leave the cable of my interchangeable cable in place with stoppers on it and thread through a needle with the tips and a new cable through to pick up. On the next row/round, I place new markers to replace the ones that stay on the cable/lifeline.

This does mean that I'm using a lot of markers, so I buy inexpensive ones in bulk.

You can get Oh! Rings from jewelry sites. They're O-rings that are made in rubbery plastic and they're available in lots of colors and packs of 50 or 100 for about the same price as stitch markers made for knitting.

There are also real O-rings from a hardware store that come in little tubs for a small price if you like black stitch markers.

Back to the jewelry supply stores, I also like split rings. They're made of stainless steel, so they don't rust or corrode, come in many sizes, and packs of large amounts for very little.

Good luck with this!


----------



## blawler (Feb 20, 2012)

amoamarone said:


> Knit them onto another circular needle leaving the lifeline cable in place. Just pretend it isn't there.


I'll have to try this. Thank you for responding. Aloha... Bev


----------



## ccmjwb (Feb 3, 2014)

blawler said:


> I'll have to try this. Thank you for responding. Aloha... Bev


I get what you're saying. It seems you would have to knit from the cable which would be kind of floppy, since you've detached the needle to put it on a new cable, right?


----------



## nanma esther (Aug 22, 2011)

I always make a copy of the pattern so I can right on it and not mess up my original pattern, then put them in binder sleeve tog that way I have a the pattern and notes tog for next time I want to knit or crochet it. I use a plate stand and clip board to hold my pattern up rite. Then I store them in magazine holders, (I have made these from detergent boxes) or binders
I also use 1 color markers to count every 20 sts on long rows (mine are little gold colored metal I bought from knit picks)
And colored ones on repeats, and safety pins to mark right side


----------



## nanma esther (Aug 22, 2011)

I always make a copy of the pattern so I can right on it and not mess up my original pattern, then put them in binder sleeve tog that way I have a the pattern and notes tog for next time I want to knit or crochet it. I use a plate stand and clip board to hold my pattern up rite. Then I store them in magazine holders, (I have made these from detergent boxes) or binders
I also use 1 color markers to count every 20 sts on long rows (mine are little gold colored metal I bought from knit picks)
And colored ones on repeats, and safety pins to mark right side


----------



## suzhuz (Jan 16, 2013)

Thanks for the ideas....


----------



## yover8 (Oct 21, 2011)

Hilary4 said:


> Another tip I learnt here is to use short rows when shaping shoulders instead of casting (binding) off in steps.


I take that 1 step further. Don't bind off the shoulder stitches after the short rows. Place front and back with right sides together and do a 3-needle bind off. Neat, symmetrical, small seam, and sturdy.


----------



## yover8 (Oct 21, 2011)

desireeross said:


> When you want to add a life line, add an extra length of cable to the one you're using. Then unscrew and add fasteners on either side to stop stitches falling off. If you need to rip back the cable is already in place, just attach the needles


Brilliant!


----------



## peanutpatty (Oct 14, 2012)

Lots of helpful tips here. Thanks everyone.


----------

